# hitching with dog and brown person



## Ri Raw (Sep 8, 2015)

I have done a good deal of hitching around the country but have always been by myself or with another girl. I have never had a problem catching rides and usually get pretty far just getting a good ride with a trucker. I am about to head west on 40 out of NC then up through colorado. I will have my dog and will be with a brown guy. Just wondering how y'all think this will effect the rides we get. Will truckers still pick you up with a dog? How much does racism effect your hitching luck? tips, tricks, and personal stories all welcome!


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

I've hitched with non white people and a dog. Works fine. People who want to pick you up will pick you up. The people who won't pick you up cuz they don't like dogs or non white people, well you probably don't want to ride with them anyways


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 8, 2015)

Being a brownie myself, hitching with dogs and non-brownies, I've had a great experience. Only real prejudice I've ever experienced on the road was non-racial. It was due to us being dirty kids. Now that I think of it though, I have been picked up just because I was a black guy and people were curious as to what the hell I was doing out there. Fun times. Once again I agree with Leadbelly. Whoever wants to pick you up is going to pick you up. Safe travels!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 8, 2015)

As @Leadbellytherxrcur said, anyone who doesn't want to pick you up for riding with a non-white isn't someone you should be riding with in the first place.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

To answer another question you asked...most truckers will not pixk up a couple with a dog, regardless of ethnicity...it can happen but it's seriously rare


----------

